# Honda foreman 2011 vs 2013



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Looking at purchasing a new honda, the dealer has a new 2011 without power steering and fuel injection for 6500 and a new 2113 with power steering and for injection for 1600 more, is it worth the extra money?


----------



## Phild (Apr 22, 2013)

I have rode honda's for a long time. The 650 rincon was my choice when it first came out in 2003, the new 680 with all the bells and whistles is nice but for me not that much difference.
Ask yourself these questions:

Am I putting on 28" or larger aftermarket mud tires?
Am I putting in a Detroit Gearless from locker?
Will I be riding deep rutted trails often?
Not to sound rude but ask yourself your age and how long you plan on keeping it?

If you say yes to any one of them you at least owe it to yourself for test drive it, if you say yes to two you might want to consider it. LOL if you say yes to 28" outlaws and a DGL you will need power steering. If the one you are looking at is selectable 4x4 which I think they all are now it is not as bad but in 4x4 in ruts with those tires and a DGL just let go and hold the gas.

Oh the fuel injection is nice in cold weather but the other should have a carb heater.

Later
Phil


----------



## prairiewind (Feb 17, 2009)

Phild said:


> I have rode honda's for a long time. The 650 rincon was my choice when it first came out in 2003, the new 680 with all the bells and whistles is nice but for me not that much difference.
> Ask yourself these questions:
> 
> Am I putting on 28" or larger aftermarket mud tires?
> ...


Thanks, I plan on keeping it, uses are running dogs around the ranch, elk hunting, I am on an atv everyday of the week


----------



## Gene (May 6, 2004)

Test drive both. I would buy one two model years newer and power steering personally. Power steering on ATV is awesome. Give it a try.


----------



## David Maddox (Jan 12, 2004)

X2 on the power steering.
I own a Yamaha Grizzly 550 with power steering and the steering makes all the difference. Whether it's a Honda or Yamaha. They're easier to maneuver, more comfortable, and most of all-safer!!! Well worth the difference in price.


----------



## Raymond Little (Aug 2, 2006)

prairiewind said:


> Thanks, I plan on keeping it, uses are running dogs around the ranch, elk hunting, I am on an atv everyday of the week


Think ya already know which one ya gonna buy.


----------

